# Facebook And Other Social Media Sites



## Bluester (May 23, 2014)

When uploading photos into online social media sites (Facebook, Twitter, etc.), do they obtain your DSLR camera's metadata?  I know attaching pictures to e-mails will also attach your camera's metadata to them but would this be true to these online social media sites also?


----------



## DBA (May 23, 2014)

I know that Facebook strips it out, not sure about the others.


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2014)

Yes/No.

Embedded Metadata Initiative


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2014)

Don't know, and don't care.  Don't use "social media" so it don't matter to me.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2014)

Social media is horrible, kind of like that new-fangled internet and e-mail and stuff. And yet, somehow I have uploaded over 3,000 photos to it, as well as over 6,000 pics to that crazy world wide web thingamajig.


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Social media is horrible, kind of like that new-fangled internet and e-mail and stuff. And yet, somehow I have uploaded over 3,000 photos to it, as well as over 6,000 pics to that crazy world wide web thingamajig.



Derrel....it's easy to overcome this.  
Step 1.  Move out of your mothers basement.  
Step 2.  Find a living breathing girl.  
Step 3.  Talk to that living breathing girl face to face.  
Step 4.  Learn from you mistakes when they walk or run away and try again.  It's like falling off of a real bicycle not one on you Play Station.  Keep getting back on and trying.  
Step 5.  One of them will eventually go out with you.  Enjoy the date and don't say anything too stupid.  If it goes well then it is like shampoo...rinse lather and repeat.  

This can work for making real face to face friends too. Just don't try to take them on dates.  :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Social media is horrible, kind of like that new-fangled internet and e-mail and stuff. And yet, somehow I have uploaded over 3,000 photos to it, as well as over 6,000 pics to that crazy world wide web thingamajig.
> ...



My Mom died so many years ago it's left me trying to recall what she actually looked like...

Now, on the running away thing--can I chase them and tackle them, or do I count on them "coming back to me"...you know, to reclaim their phones and keys? And about *these lathered-up women*--are you talking from experience, or just speculating?

I just checked a few Facebook images...FB strips EXIF data, at least according to my EXIF reader, but I have heard that there have been some very alarmist news pieces that mention GPS coordinates from cell phone images are readable using special software. Is the OP perhaps worried about criminals/weirdos snooping on images uploaded to social media?


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> My Mom died so many years ago it's left me trying to recall what she actually looked like...
> 
> Now, on the running away thing--can I chase them and tackle them, or do I count on them "coming back to me"...you know, to reclaim their phones and keys? And about *these lathered-up women*--are you talking from experience, or just speculating?
> 
> I just checked a few Facebook images...FB strips EXIF data, at least according to my EXIF reader, but I have heard that there have been some very alarmist news pieces that mention GPS coordinates from cell phone images are readable using special software. Is the OP perhaps worried about criminals/weirdos snooping on images uploaded to social media?



Sorry about your mom, same for me only it was my dad.

No don't chase em and tackle em.  Just makes em mad.  Try a different one and don't do with her what you did to make the last one(s) run away. 

On a serious note.... It's not the exif data itself that is dangerous.  Your correct, it's when the exif data includes GPS coordinates that it can and does become dangerous.  Lots of folks don't realize that with something as simple as google maps you don't have to type in an address.  GPS coordinates work just as well.  

Of course the best way to solve it is don't post photos to social media sites.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom died so many years ago it's left me trying to recall what she actually looked like...
> ...


yep.
I only keep a couple hundred photos online. And im scaling that back Posting photos of your kids has always been thought a no no so I don't do that much either.. 
course. why on earth would someone go through so much trouble to find little ole me.

I think my exif data and gps is set to come off anyway on export. if you like go check for me im curious.


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2014)

Bluester said:


> When uploading photos into online social media sites (Facebook, Twitter, etc.), do they obtain your DSLR camera's metadata?  I know attaching pictures to e-mails will also attach your camera's metadata to them but would this be true to these online social media sites also?



When editing images in Photoshop, the user can select "export for WEB", and the image is stripped of identifying EXIF information--at least, as far as I know...

JUst yesterday, I saw a new service that looks for stolen cameras' photographs that have been posted on-line. The service is called "Lenstag", and is detailed a bit here:

Lenstag helps photographers find stolen lenses and images: Digital Photography Review

The story was reported earlier by PetaPixel here:

Anti-Theft Service Lenstag Can Now Help You Stop Gear AND Image Theft


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

kind of ridiculous if you think about it anyway. ip addresses are easily traceable, and making them untraceable is a pita in itself. Not to mention most people watermark their photos and advertise on websites. Not like anyone is incognito and hard to find. Really doesn't matter if they have gps or not for info they don't need it. And who is one hiding from? in photography its more about being known than not.


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2014)

bribrius said:


> kind of ridiculous if you think about it anyway. ip addresses are easily traceable, and making them untraceable is a pita in itself. Not to mention most people watermark their photos and advertise on websites. Not like anyone is incognito and hard to find. Really doesn't matter if they have gps or not for info they don't need it. And who is one hiding from? in photography its more about being known than not.



And yet...there are legions who are afraid of being "identified", or "targeted", or whatever. Photography in the internet age--it's all very much a personal issue. Being known as opposed to hiding behind a fake name....having NO on-line presence versus, say, being Jenna Marbles...*the world is a very big place* versus *it's a small world*...watermarking the daylights out of one's images and uploading them to the web or social media versus never uploading a single image where anybody might see it and keeping them all locked down tight on hard drives that are always off-line...it's all a personal issue...


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2014)

actually the difference is apples and oranges.  IP addresses are not easily traceable unless you let it be.  Right now I am sending this via Findland.  With one keystroke my next reply will come from somewhere else in the world.  GPS data is either on or off and if it is on you have to physically remove it from each and every photo individually.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> actually the difference is apples and oranges. IP addresses are not easily traceable unless you let it be. Right now I am sending this via Findland. With one keystroke my next reply will come from somewhere else in the world. GPS data is either on or off and if it is on you have to physically remove it from each and every photo individually.


why you so worried about your ip? Does it matter? you a celebrity with a stalking problem?


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2014)

Ever get spam mail?  Instead of using the browser built in "private" settings I use a very good VPN.  Good internet security is far more complicated than a firewall, anti-virus program and a few privacy settings in the OS or browser.  

Besides, I can watch TV from about anywhere in the world as my VPN allows me to spoof being in that country allowing me to watch the online programs that are only for that country.  I love the BBC, the real BBC not BBC America.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ever get spam mail? Instead of using the browser built in "private" settings I use a very good VPN. Good internet security is far more complicated than a firewall, anti-virus program and a few privacy settings in the OS or browser.
> 
> Besides, I can watch TV from about anywhere in the world as my VPN allows me to spoof being in that country allowing me to watch the online programs that are only for that country. I love the BBC, the real BBC not BBC America.



makes sense. Not quite sure how the spam works.  They can spam me all they want on the other hand, I use multiple fake emails it wont get checked and I wont know the difference.


----------



## snerd (May 23, 2014)

I saw what you did, and I know who you are.


----------



## Bluester (May 25, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Social media is horrible, kind of like that new-fangled internet and e-mail and stuff. And yet, somehow I have uploaded over 3,000 photos to it, as well as over 6,000 pics to that crazy world wide web thingamajig.



Yeah, dread and hate are what I have even heard from some people I know about these online social media sites. But these are one of the media for keeping in touch with friends and kins and to showcase your photos (kind of like a place for "show-and-tell") and as long as the metadata of my pictures do not go with them these sites are alright. And I am not hoping to find enemies in them too, otherwise they will become another pain in the neck, heh, heh.


----------



## snerd (May 25, 2014)

Facebook is the best thing since sliced bread for dysfunctional families! Interacting online is so much better than in person!!    :mrgreen:


----------

